# Fliegenfischen ist doof



## til (27. März 2015)

Ok, nicht wirklich, es ist ja auch Angeln. Aber ich möchte wissen, ob es noch jemand gibt, der damit nichts anfangen an. Ich hab schon 2 Kurse besucht und es auch immer mal wieder probiert. Aber ich kann damit einfach nichts anfangen. Vielleicht wenn mal ein schöner Fisch gebissen hätte, wär's mir anders gegangen. Aber so muss ich sagen, ich mag das direkte Ködergefühl beim Spinnfischen vom Wurf über Köderführung bis zum Biss einfach viel besser. Manchmal fisch ich auch mit der Hegene oder (nur noch eher selten) mit Pose oder auf Grund. Aber Fliegenfischen hab ich mittlerweile total abgeschrieben und versteh auch nicht, was daran so toll sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Gerade dass die Bisserkennung mehr Gefühl erfordert, dass man mehr aufpassen muss, dass man mit einem eigentlich viel zu leichten, kleinen Köder angelt, dass einfach mehr dazu gehört mit einer Kunstfliege als mit Wurm, Made oder Wobbler einen Fisch zu fangen - all diese "Nachteile" machen für mich persönlich eben genau den Reiz aus.

Ich bin hier also klar Offtopic, weil ich es mag ;-))))


----------



## Seele (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Gibt nichts spannenderes als mit der Trockenen auf Äschen zu fischen. Jede Sekunde kann ein Fisch beißen, oftmals sieht man richtig Große kurz vor der Fliege abdrehen, einfach nur Adrenalinfeeling pur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Bisch auch Offtopic ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Das man die Fische sieht hat man beim normalen Spinnfischen an klaren Bächen auch. 

Ich finde aber es sieht irgendwie elegant aus, wenn wer die Fliegenrute schwingt und es macht auf mich so einen ruhigen, gelassenen Eindruck. 

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, allerdings brauche ich eigentlich damit nicht an unseren Minibächen ankommen....das artet nur in Stress aus, wenn man es nicht kann.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ob doof oder nicht, dass sage ich euch kommende Woche. Da geht die Saison wieder los und ich werde mich auch mal an der Fliege probieren. Die längsten Strecken sind hier eh nur mit Fliege erlaubt. Der Forellenbestand ist gut und im Sommer geht´s an die Äschen.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich bin seit knapp 15 Jahren im Besitz zweier Fliegenruten, vor zwei Jahren kam eine dritte dazu. Mit dieser war ich im Oktober letzten Jahres in Schleswig Holstein an einem Bach und habe die/den Fussel zu Wasser gebracht.

Irgendwie sieht Entspannung anders aus. nach etwa drei Std. wedeln hatte ich merklich an Kondition und Kraft verloren und fühlte mich wie eine Winkerkrabbe. So habe ich meinen Wurfarm gespürt. Die zweite hälfte des Tages habe ich sogar noch meinen ersten Fisch auf Fliege gefangen. 

Fazit: An einem kleine Bach werde ich mir das nicht wieder antun. An einem Bach/Fluss mit genügend Platz rund um mich rum, könnte ich es u.U. noch mal probieren.

In 14 Tagen geht es an die Ostsee. Dort werde ich den Faden erneut auswerfen. Mal sehen ob ich dann ne andere Meinung bekomme.


----------



## Honeyball (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Fliegenfischen ist ja auch nicht linienkonform,
Angelfischen ist angesagt :m


----------



## Kunde (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Fliegenfischen ist einfach ne viel komplexere Angelmethode als Spinfischen. 
Für mich gibt es nichts schöneres, als an meinem kleinen Heidebach entlang zu schleichen, auf der suche nach potenziellen Standplätzen oder Fischen. Wenn ich denn eine Stelle anwerfen will muss ich gucken wie die Platzverhältnisse, der Wind, die Strömung, der Rückraum und die Gewässertiefe ist. Nach dieses Parametern lege ich dann meinen Köder und mein weiteres vorgehen fest. Jetzt ist es oft so, dass der Wurf in die Wicken geht und man sieht den Fisch nur noch davondüsen. Aber ab und zu bleibt auch mal ein Fisch hängen, meist nicht größer als 30cm aber das ist mir dann völlig egal. Meine Taktik ist dann aufgegangen, ich setze den Fisch zurück und pirsche mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht weiter, auf der suche nach der nächsten Stelle, wo die ganze Prozedur von vorne los geht... :l

Für mich gibt es nichts schöneres...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

äääh, wir sind alle Offtopic:
til sucht ja Leute, die Fliegenfischen doof finden...


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Fliegenfischen ist genau so doof, oder nicht, wie jede andere Angelart auch. Fliegenfischen ist auch in bestimmten Situationen die einzige Möglichkeit einen Fisch zu fangen. 

Ich habe Fliegenfischen ganz ordentlich per Kurs gelernt, hab auch einen Bindekurs hinten drangehängt und dann eine Zeit lang auch ganz gerne gefischt. Und ich habs drangegeben.

Das hat auch zwei, für mich gute, Gründe. 

Der eine heißt "Hektik". Es ist mir einfach zu viel Gewedel und Gewurschtel mit viel zu viel loser Schnur. Es gibt viele, die das ganz anders sehen, aber eben nicht ich.

Der zweite Grund heißt Fliegenfischer. Fliegenfischen ist keine Sache, die es zu einer elitären Sache macht. Trotzdem gibt es viel zu viele Fliegenfischer, die glauben, sie seien nur deswegen die Krone der Schöpfung, weil sie mit der Fliege fischen. Zu diesen Menschen fühle ich mich nicht zugehörig und ich möchte auch nicht dazugehören.

Aber ich habe nichts gegen die Fliegenfischer als solche. Sollen sie fischen wie sie es mögen, ich machs ja auch nicht anders. Ich mag die selbsternannten Edelfischer nicht. Das liegt aber nicht an der Angelart, sondern an den Kerlen selber.


----------



## Franky (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Andal - Du bisch ganz raus!!!! :m

Ich übrigens auch


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Andal schrieb:


> Der zweite Grund heißt Fliegenfischer. Fliegenfischen ist keine Sache, die es zu einer elitären Sache macht. Trotzdem gibt es viel zu viele Fliegenfischer, die glauben, sie seien nur deswegen die Krone der Schöpfung, weil sie mit der Fliege fischen. Zu diesen Menschen fühle ich mich nicht zugehörig und ich möchte auch nicht dazugehören.
> 
> Aber ich habe nichts gegen die Fliegenfischer als solche. Sollen sie fischen wie sie es mögen, ich machs ja auch nicht anders. Ich mag die selbsternannten Edelfischer nicht. Das liegt aber nicht an der Angelart, sondern an den Kerlen selber.




Das klingt mir zu pauschal |bla:


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, es ist mir halt so. #h


----------



## Jose (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääh, wir sind alle Offtopic:
> til sucht ja Leute, die Fliegenfischen doof finden...



was soll ich mit Fliegen?  ich will fisch :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Der war gut ;-))))


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo, 

is natürlich jedem seine Sache welche Angelarten man gut findet und welche nicht. 

Aber gerade als Schweizer mit wunderschönen Salmonidengewässern in und vor den Alpen würde ich dir nahe legen das für dich nochmal zu überdenken 

Du lässt dir was entgehen!

Wenn mans erst mal kann gibts nix besseres (nur meine persönliche Meinung)! solange mans nicht kann, kanns gehörig an die Nerven gehn... Aber Hexerei ist es auch keine... 

Vielleicht fehlen dir auch nur die richtigen Leute, um dich in die Sache einzuführen... 

Aber andererseits wärs auch langweilig wenn wir alle die gleichen Vorlieben hätten...

Petri 
simon


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Fliegenfischen selbst finde ich gar nicht so doof, es hat durchaus ein paar spannende Aspekte.

Wie Andal bereits schrieb, die elitäre Arroganz mancher Fliegenfischer geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven und, was noch dazu kommt:

Reine Fliegenstrecken. Es wird an an vielen Flüssen und Bächen (bevorzugt den Gastanglern) das Spinnfischen verboten. Diese Strecken sind dann nur der vermeintlichen Krone der Anglerschaft vorbehalten.

Klassisches Neid- und Konkurrenzdenken, welches mich unter Anglern immer mehr ank****.

Es könnte ja sein, dass ich als Gastangler den großartigen Fliegenfischern mit meiner 20€-Tageskarte ein Forellchen wegfange #d


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

PS:
Hier ein paar Trickwürfe von einem der`s kann:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdvCH1vA80

Is doch schön, nicht doof


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo

@ Kaffeebarsch: Dass an typischen Salmonidengewässern das Angeln mit der Spinn- oder Posenrute oft verboten ist, dient der Hege. 

Bei der Fliege mit widerhakenlosem Einzelhaken kommt es so gut wie nie zu einem Verangeln des Fisches. 

Auf Forellen mit widerhakenbewehrten Einzel- oder gar Drillingshaken zu fischen ist leider eine Unsitte die sich hauptsächlich beim Spinnfischen findet. 

Auch das Erlauben von Naturködern auf Salmoniden ist das beste Mittel um mittels Verangeln untermaßiger Fische jeden Bestand sicher zu dezimieren und kaputt zu machen.

In vielen Salmonidengwässern hat man sich daher auch darauf geeinigt, um andere Angler nicht auszusperren, die an der Wasserkugel angebotene Fliege der Spinnfischer zu erlauben..

Petri
Simon


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Es gibt nichts schöneres, als mit einer selbst geklöppelten Fliege einen Fisch zu überlisten, den man zuvor mit Pol.-Brille im Wasser hat stehen sehen. 

Erst das anschleichen, dann die Gewässeransprache, das behutsame anwerfen mit der Fliege, der Moment wenn der Fisch nach der Fliege steigt, der Biss, der Anschlag im richtigen Moment und der anschließende Drill mit den verhementen Fluchten einer starken Bachforelle oder Äsche, der direkte Kontakt mit der Hand an der Flugschnur bis hin zu dem Moment an dem der Fisch in den Watkescher gleitet.............HERRLICH !

Nicht umsonst gilt die Fliegenfischerei als die "Königsdisziplin" unter den Angelarten.

Siehe hier:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9eZxGTEVzQ

Gruß und Tight lines

Torsten


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



til schrieb:


> ... ich mag das direkte Ködergefühl beim Spinnfischen vom Wurf über Köderführung bis zum Biss einfach viel besser...



Daran erkennt man das du das noch nicht an der Fliegenrute erlebt hast !

Da ist das noch viel intensiver !


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

@marioschreiber: genau!

Ich drille als reiner Fliegenfischer z.b. so gut wie jeden Fisch direkt über die Schnurhand - nicht über die Rolle. Einen direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch gibt es nicht! Is super!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gilt die Fliegenfischerei als die "Königsdisziplin" unter den Angelarten.



Sagt wer?
Die Spinnfischer?
Die Stipper?
Die Waller-Cracks?
Die Big-Game-Fischer?

Oder vielleicht die selbsternannten Angel-Könige, die Fliegenfischer? ;+


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Bei der Fliege mit widerhakenlosem Einzelhaken kommt es so gut wie nie zu einem Verangeln des Fisches.



Es gibt Wobbler und Spinner mit Einzelschonhaken... das ist ein Vorwand und kein Argument



> Auf Forellen mit widerhakenbewehrten Einzel- oder gar Drillingshaken zu fischen ist leider eine Unsitte die sich hauptsächlich beim Spinnfischen findet.



Das ist ein plumpes Vorurteil. Siehe oben, man kann auch Wobbler und Spinner mit Einzelschonhaken nachrüsten und dies vorschreiben. Wie es manche Vereine auch tun.



> In vielen Salmonidengwässern hat man sich daher auch darauf geeinigt, um andere Angler nicht auszusperren, die an der Wasserkugel angebotene Fliege der Spinnfischer zu erlauben.



In vielen Gewässern ist aber auch das verboten. Verboten. Verboten. Verboten. Wir sind in Deutschland. Hier sind nur die selbsternannten Königsdisziplinierten die einzig wahren Angler, die schonend und bestandsungefährdend angeln.


----------



## til (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> PS:
> Hier ein paar Trickwürfe von einem der`s kann:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdvCH1vA80
> ...



Ballett ist auch schön, aber trotzdem nichts für mich.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Diese Vorurteile haben die anderen Angler gegenüber Fliegenfischern anscheinend auch ! 

Ich angel sowohl mit der Fliegenrute, als auch mit der Spinnrute ! Oft schleppe ich auch vom Kayak. 
Alles zu seiner Zeit. Immer wie es die Gegebenheiten vorgeben oder zulassen. 
Denkst du ich ändere meine Haltung gegenüber anderen Anglern je nach dem welche Rute ich gerade in der Hand halte ?

Vielleicht sind die Fliegenfischer hier an der Ostsee aber auch anders gestrickt ...
Ich habe noch keinen getroffen der "elitär" wirkte !


----------



## til (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Daran erkennt man das du das noch nicht an der Fliegenrute erlebt hast !
> 
> Da ist das noch viel intensiver !


Doch habe ich. Habe ja gesagt, dass ich es schon ein paar mal probiert habe. Es sagt mir einfach nicht zu.
Fische mit der Schurhand zu drillen ist auch doof, ist ja wie mit der Handleine, das finde ich auch nicht soo toll.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



til schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht wenn mal ein schöner Fisch gebissen hätte...



Das habe ich so verstanden als wenn du noch keinen an der Fliegenrute gedrillt hättest !


----------



## Lommel (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Fliegenfischen ist ja erstmal nur eine Methode einen Fisch zu fangen. Die einen findens doof, die anderen supergeil. Menschen sind halt unterschiedlich. Bei uns ist es auch etwas elitär, das liegt aber eher an den astronomischen Preisen die hier für eine Tageskarte aufgerufen (und offensichtlich ja auch bezahlt werden). Interessant ist die Fischerei allemal, meiner Meinung ist das Werfen gar nicht so entscheidend, viel wichtiger ist die Köderführung bzw. Kenntnisse über den Insektenbestand. Nützt dir ja nix wenn du mit einem Flic-Flac-Überhand-Einrollraketenwurf die Fliege werfen kannst, aber das total falsche Muster dran hast.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

So sehe ich das auch.

Die gebundenen Fliegen sehen schon geil aus. Die Art des Fischens hat was, der direkte Drill ist toll. Gegen die Methode gibt es nichts einzuwenden, mache ich auch gerne mal.

Aber das Klientel ist zum Teil (nicht jeder und nicht überall) einfach abgehoben. Woraus dann wiederum unsinnige Verbote und Abzocker-Preise entstehen.


----------



## til (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Aber gerade als Schweizer mit wunderschönen Salmonidengewässern in und vor den Alpen würde ich dir nahe legen das für dich nochmal zu überdenken
> Du lässt dir was entgehen!
> ...


Eben das habe ich auch gedacht und ein Paar Anläufe mit und ohne Kurs genommen. Aber jetzt lass ich's bleiben. Es liegt mir einfach nicht. Ich finde auch Grundangeln mit Glöckchen an der Rute, Sessel und Bier nicht toll. Und Fliegenfischen scheinbar auch nicht. Wenn nicht soviel davon geschwärmt würde, hätte ich wohl nach den ersten Versuchen schon aufgegeben. Aber so hab ich's über die Jahre immer mal wieder probiert. Andere Sachen, wie Multirolle, Jerkbait, T,C und D-Rig. habe ich in der Zeit dazu gelernt und haben mir gefallen. Aber das Fliegenfischen einfach nicht.


----------



## til (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Das habe ich so verstanden als wenn du noch keinen an der Fliegenrute gedrillt hättest !


JA gut, vielleicht nicht gedrillt, sondern nur rausgezogen. Das grösste war ein Forelle und ein Döbel, beide deutlich unter 30.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo,

noch was allgemeines zum Thread-Titel. Der will ja polarisieren, meinetwegen, nix dagegen. 

Aber man stelle sich einen ähnlichen Thread vor: "Posenangeln ist doof. Ich habe noch nie mit der Pose gefangen. Außerdem ist es langweilig..." 

Is also schon etwas gewagt formuliert 

Petri an ALLE Angler
Simon

PS: Fliegenfischen ist sehr vielfältig, nicht auf Salmoniden beschränkt. Hier Videos zum Fischen auf Hecht, Karpfen, Barsch, Big Game, in den Flats :m:

Hecht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPsL7fc_mJQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OckcpN0PCBI
Karpfen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IflkFD25nD4
Barsch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dNguZO_x3M
Big Game:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kBbmE9nERo
Flats:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNSk6LZ4PDA


----------



## skally (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ob Handleine, Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen,Trolling, Wurmangeln oder doch nur Angeln!?

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, jeder vermag seine Fische fangen, wie er es am liebsten hat.
Anderweitig ist Angeln bei den meisten doch eh ein Mittel zu Erholung.
Wenn man dann eine Methode für sich entdeckt hat, ist für einen selbst alles andere doof.:m

Soll ja nicht heißen das andere Angler mit anderen Methoden auch gleich doof sind, doch leider wird halt gern mit seiner für sich entdeckten Methode profiliert. Es endet meist leider bei der sympathie dehnen gegenüber, welche die gleiche Methode bevorzugen. Der Rest ist doof. Obwohl alle Fische im Wasser leben.

Letzendlich sollten doch bestenfalls alle Angler, mehr an einem Strang ziehn.
Wenn der Fliegenfischer an sein Bächlein antrapt und durch den gestrigen Wurmangler weiß, welche Beute sich in den Mägen der Fische befindet..... Könnten wir doch alle nur in kooperativ leben... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Andal schrieb:


> Der zweite Grund heißt *Fliegenfischer*. *Fliegenfischen ist keine Sache, die es zu einer elitären Sache macht*. *Trotzdem gibt es viel zu viele Fliegenfischer, die glauben, sie seien nur deswegen die Krone der Schöpfung, weil sie mit der Fliege fischen. *


Da kann ich nur vollstens zustimmen!#6#6
Ich fische selber gerne mit der Fliege sowohl im Urlaub in NO und DK als auch daheim auf Döbel und Co im Neckar, um nicht einzurosten. Ich betreibe es, weil es mir Spass macht und weil es Situationen gibt, wo die Fliege die beste (und fairste) Wahl zum Fang einer bestimmten Art ist aber ich bin weit davon entfernt, diese Methode als besonders toll, elitär oder sonstwie von der sonstigen Fischerei "abgehoben" sieht.
Es ist eine von vielen in meinen Augen gleichberechtigten Methoden, seinen Fisch zu fangen,* Basta!*

Leider habe ich gerade erst kürzlich wieder so einen Fliegenfischer-Stammtisch kennen gelernt, die sich für was Besonderes halten, nur weil sie mit der Fliege fischen und deren Augenbrauen sich überheblich nach oben zogen als ich davon erzählte, dass ich neben der Fliege tatsächlich |bigeyes auch noch andere Köder besitze und sogar erfolgreich einsetze...Skandal|uhoh:
Solche Leute schaden meiner Meinung nach nicht nur dem Ansehen der Fliegenfischerei als solcher sondern der Fischerei allgemein.
Seltsamerweise empfinde ich das subjektiv wieder als "typisch deutsches" Phänomen. Weder in NO noch in DK oder Irland habe ich dieses übersteigerte Elite-Bewusstsein kennen gelernt. Da habe ich mit Fliegenfischern am Fluss/See/Meer zusammen gesessen und gequatscht, die völlig pragmatisch sich mit mir darüber unterhalten haben, dass sie bei den entsprechenden Bedingungen auch gerne mit Blinker oder sogar mit Wurm (wo erlaubt) auf Salmoniden fischen.
So sollte es sein!!#6  

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Angelstile sind wie Lebenspartner..entweder es geht in die Hose und man hakt es unter "Versuch macht klug "ab oder es entwickelt sich peau a peau zur großen,dauerhaften Lebensliebe.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo Til,

ausser dem reinen Hochseefischen habe ich schon jede Art der Fischerei ausgeübt. Hauptsächlich bin ich Fliegenfischer, da es für mich keine interessantere Art des Fischfangs gibt. Ab und zu Fische ich auch mit der Spinnangel auf Hecht etc. und eher selten bin ich Ansitzangler.
Bei keiner anderen Angelart als dem Fliegenfischen hast Du ein direkteres Gefühl von dem, was am Ende der Schnur vorgeht sei es beim Wurf, bei der Führung beim Biss und beim Drill. Ich verstehe es daher überhaupt nicht, wie Du zu der Einschätzung kommst, dies sei beim Spinnfischen besser.
Denn beim Spinnfischen (das ich ja auch gerne praktiziere) wird die Schnur zweimal umgeleitet, zum Ersten über den Bügel (Schnurlaufröllchen) und zum Zweiten über die Umlegung auf die Rolle. Danach kommt das Getriebe und Du hast dann den Kontakt über die Kurbel.
Beim Fliegenfischen habe ich die Schnur in der Hand und zwischen meiner Hand und der Fliege ist nur Schnur und Vorfach. Wo wird wohl das Gefühl besser sein?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



til schrieb:


> Doch habe ich. Habe ja gesagt, dass ich es schon ein paar mal probiert habe. Es sagt mir einfach nicht zu.
> Fische mit der Schurhand zu drillen ist auch doof, ist ja wie mit der Handleine, das finde ich auch nicht soo toll.



Diese Aussage ist in etwa so, als wenn Blinde über Farben reden........


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Die Spinnfischer?
> Die Stipper?
> Die Waller-Cracks?
> ...



Sagen die, die es nicht können.......


----------



## jranseier (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Sagen die, die es nicht können.......



Womit wir wieder beim Vorurteil wären. Ich kann Dir genügend Fliegenfischer-Websites zeigen, die beginnnen mit "Fliegenfischen, die Köngisdisziplin des Angelns ..."

ranseier


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Nun ja, was das viel zitierte Wort "Königsdisziplin" betrifft:

Fliegenfischen ist halt nun mal schwieriger und komplexer als so ziemlich jede andre Angelart. Egal ob das nun Anbieteweise, Wurftechnik, Körpereinsatz, Taktik, Köderherstellung oder was auch immer betrifft. Ist halt ein Fakt.

Daher der Begriff Königssziplin, denke ich, egal wie man nun dazu steht.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Nun ja, was das viel zitierte Wort "Königsdisziplin" betrifft:
> 
> Fliegenfischen ist halt nun mal schwieriger und komplexer als so ziemlich jede andre Angelart. Egal ob das nun Anbieteweise, Wurftechnik, Körpereinsatz, Taktik, Köderherstellung oder was auch immer betrifft. Ist halt ein Fakt.
> 
> Daher der Begriff Königssziplin, denke ich, egal wie man nun dazu steht.



Genau das, was ich damit sagen wollte. 

Einen Blinker oder Spinner durch´s Wasser ziehen kann jeder. 

Aber eine Fliege binden, damit dann einen Fisch anwerfen und überlisten, das kann nicht jeder.....


----------



## W-Lahn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen ist halt nun mal schwieriger und komplexer als so ziemlich jede andre Angelart. Egal ob das nun Anbieteweise, Wurftechnik, Körpereinsatz, Taktik, Köderherstellung oder was auch immer betrifft. Ist halt ein Fakt.


Da muß ich teilweise widersprechen:

- Das Binden von Fliegen ist ein Witz im Vergleich zum Bau    eines Wobblers
- Die "Anbieteweise" ist beim Jiggen auf Zander auch anspruchsvoller als beim Fliegenfischen...

@ zanderhunter: Mit ner ollen Spinnrute kann ich auch einen Fisch "gezielt anwerfen und überlisten"


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Einen Blinker oder Spinner durch´s Wasser ziehen kann jeder.


Aber auch das nur sehr unterschiedlich erfolgreich.
*JEDE* Methode hat Ihre Feinheiten, die den "Normalo"-Fänger im Ergebnis vom "Könner" unterscheidet.



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Aber eine Fliege binden, damit dann einen Fisch anwerfen und überlisten, das kann nicht jeder.....


Is' aber auch keine "Raketenwissenschaft" zu der das Fliegenfischen zu Unrecht oft hochstilisiert wird.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Es wird halt gut an Wurf-Kursen und teuren Gastkarten verdient... Da hilft so ein Myrhos

Alles nur eine Frage der Übung. Gibt genügend autodidaktische Fliegenfischer...


----------



## siloaffe (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hab mir beim 2. Wurf ne Nymphe ind Ohr geballert und seit dem die Peitsche nie wieder angefasst!!!


----------



## destoval (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Haha, sehr geil Siloaffe :m

Ich habe das Fliegenfischen noch nie probiert, steht aber aufjedenfall auf der "irgendwann mal" Liste.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

@ Zanderhunter66 & GoFlyFishing:

Ihr habt da was vollkomen falsch verstanden, b.z.w. wollt es so falsch verstehen. Kein Mensch hat in diesem Thema auch nur annähernd behauptet, dass FF nix sei. Hier hats lediglich die Beiträge von einigen Usern, die sagen, dass FF für sie perönlich nichts ist. Das ist ein signifikanter Unterschied!

Irgend ein Engländer hat mal gesagt, FF sei die umständlichste Methode einen Fisch zu fangen. Darum liebe er das FF auch so sehr. Ich finde das mit sehr knappen Worten perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht.

In jeder nur denkbaren Angelart gibt es hochnäsige Snobs, die tatsächlich glauben, nur was sie machen hätte einen Anspruch. Aber sogar ihr zwei müsst zugeben, dass diese Spezies bei den Ffischern besonders zahlreich vertreten ist. Das tut dem FF keinen Abbruch, wird aber in Mitteleuropa leider oftmals genau dazu instrumentalisiert.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Zanderhunter66 & GoFlyFishing:
> Irgend ein Engländer hat mal gesagt, FF sei die umständlichste Methode einen Fisch zu fangen. Darum liebe er das FF auch so sehr. Ich finde das mit sehr knappen Worten perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht.


Das gefällt mir #6 weil es der für mich zutreffendsten Definition von "Hobby" gleich ist, nämlich bei einem Hobby *"betreibt man grösstmöglichen Aufwand, selbst für geringst möglichen Ertrag"*!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Da muß ich teilweise widersprechen:
> 
> - Das Binden von Fliegen ist ein Witz im Vergleich zum Bau    eines Wobblers
> - Die "Anbieteweise" ist beim Jiggen auf Zander auch anspruchsvoller als beim Fliegenfischen...
> ...




Tja es gibt halt Fliegenbinder und Fliegenbinder.

Zu Punkt 1:  Ich kann auch ein paar Bettfedern an einen Haken tüddeln und sagen es wär ne Fliege. Aber um ein komplexes Fliegenmuster zu binden, braucht es doch schon etwas an Erfahrung und Wissen.
Bau mal z.b. dieses Muster: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UweotWK1lKo
in dieser Quallität. Dann weißt du von was ich spreche. Das ist dann doch schon etwas anspruchsvoller als ein Stück Besenstiel anzumalen und einen Drilling dran zu schrauben.

Es ist ja nicht damit getan, eine x-beliebige Fliege irgendwie auf das Wasser zu bekommen. Es ist ein Zusammenspiel von vielen Faktoren, wie z.b. die richtige Wurftechnik, die richtige Fliege zur richtigen Tageszeit und Schlupfzeit, wann kommt welches Insekt am, auf, im Wasser überhaupt vor, und und und..........
Das Thema Fliegenfischen ist aber so komplex, das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. 


Das kann nur jemand verstehen, der sich dafür begeistern kann.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ob ich dann mit so einem hochkomplexen Fliegenmuster besser fange als mit einer "Flaschenbürste" aus Federn eines Einheimischen  sei dann wieder dahin gestellt ... das habe ich beim Fliegenfischen selber leider auch recht oft erlebt |rolleyes...ohne mir dabei den Spass am "tüddeln" verderben zu lassen #h

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich bin auch ein Nicht-Fliegenfischer.
Mein Vater, der weder Fischt isst, noch irgendwas fürs Angeln übrig hat, würde sich am ehesten fürs Fliegenfischen interessiern.
Ich meinte darauf aber nur, dass man damit zu 90% sowieso nur Forellen fängt. Spezialangeleien wie auf Hecht oder Karpfen mal ausgeschlossen. Dafür muss man dann erstmal ein Gewässer haben, das wird teuer. Und auf "rumwedeln" hab ich auch keine Lust, nur um ein paar Salmoniden zu fangen. Nicht meine Welt |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich meinte darauf aber nur, dass man *damit zu 90% sowieso nur Forellen fängt.* Spezialangeleien wie auf Hecht oder Karpfen mal ausgeschlossen.  |wavey:


Tut mir leid aber da liegst Du falsch |rolleyes .
Bei mir zuhause habe ich auch keine klaren Bergseen oder echte Salmoniden-Bäche. 
Deswegen ist das Fischen mit der Fliegenpeitsche auf Döbel, Nasen, Barben, Rapfen angesagt und auch im "Vereins-Tümpel" kann es viel Spass machen, mit Fliege auf Rotfedern zu fischen. Von den Möglichkeiten auf Karpfen (Brotfliegen) oder Hecht mit "halben Hähnchen" mal ganz abgesehen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## siloaffe (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Wie die kleinen Kinder


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber da liegst Du falsch |rolleyes .
> Bei mir zuhause habe ich auch keine klaren Bergseen oder echte Salmoniden-Bäche.
> Deswegen ist das Fischen mit der Fliegenpeitsche auf Döbel, Nasen, Barben, Rapfen angesagt und auch im "Vereins-Tümpel" kann es viel Spass machen, mit Fliege auf Rotfedern zu fischen. Von den Möglichkeiten auf Karpfen (Brotfliegen) oder Hecht mit "halben Hähnchen" mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ...




Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Aber auf jede dieser Fischarten gibts mMn. wesentlich effektivere Methoden, die mir persönlich mehr Spaß machen. Für mich ist Fliegenfischen nichts #c


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Aber auf jede dieser Fischarten gibts mMn. wesentlich effektivere Methoden, die mir persönlich mehr Spaß machen.


Das habe ich nie wirklich in Abrede gestellt , die Effektivität einer Methode ist sehr abhängig von der jeweiligen Situation.



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fliegenfischen nichts #c


Auch da will ich niemandem die Methode aufdrängen oder sie gar irgendwie elitär "verklären"...dem einen "passt's", dem anderen nicht...*und das ist gut so!* #6|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## jranseier (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Andal schrieb:


> In jeder nur denkbaren Angelart gibt es hochnäsige Snobs, die tatsächlich glauben, nur was sie machen hätte einen Anspruch. Aber sogar ihr zwei müsst zugeben, dass diese Spezies bei den Ffischern besonders zahlreich vertreten ist. Das tut dem FF keinen Abbruch, wird aber in Mitteleuropa leider oftmals genau dazu instrumentalisiert.



Genau das bringt es auf den Punkt. Es gibt auch unter den Spinfischern genügend hochnäsige Snobs, die behaupten, dass Spinfischen ohne extrem teueres JDM-Equipment nichts mit Spinfischen zu tun hat. Gefühlt sind es beim Spinfischen halt nicht so viele wie beim FF.

ranseier

P.S.: Ich find FF geil


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fliegenfischen nichts #c



Und nur darum gehts hier. Völlig wertungsfrei!

Es geht nicht darum, dass mir sein Sandförmchen nicht gefällt und er jetzt mit Engelszungen versuchen muss, mich doch noch umzustimmen. 

Möge sich jeder an seinem eigenen Sandförmchen erfreuen und darüber friedlich bleiben. Amen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Andal schrieb:


> Der zweite Grund heißt Fliegenfischer. Fliegenfischen ist keine Sache, die es zu einer elitären Sache macht. Trotzdem gibt es viel zu viele Fliegenfischer, die glauben, sie seien nur deswegen die Krone der Schöpfung, weil sie mit der Fliege fischen. Zu diesen Menschen fühle ich mich nicht zugehörig und ich möchte auch nicht dazugehören.



100% Zustimmung. Die asozialsten Szenen am Wasser, die ich miterleben durfte/musste wurden übrigens genau durch Anhänger dieses "Eliteangelfischer" Kreise verursacht. 

Hier laufen Selbstbild und Tatsache doch teilweise gut auseinander.

Schon witzig an der Küste, Fliegenfischer sehe ich i.d.R. ohne Fisch. Gefangen haben sie aber immer wenn man sich mit denen unterhält. |rolleyes

Sonderschule geschafft, gebrauchte Sage One gekauft und die Krönung der anglerischen Schöpfung ist geboren.

Kurz: Ich mag das Klientel auch nicht besonders. Arrogante Spinner gibts überall, sind beim Fusselschmeissen aber doch überrepräsentiert. Ich sappel mich mit solchen Leuten schon garnicht mehr ab. Sollen die andere volldröhnen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung. Die asozialsten Szenen am Wasser, die ich miterleben durfte/musste wurden übrigens genau durch Anhänger dieses "Eliteangelfischer" Kreise verursacht.
> 
> Hier laufen Selbstbild und Tatsache doch teilweise gut auseinander.
> 
> ...


 #
 #


 Direkt eines vorab,

 ich bin ein absoluter Gelegenheitsfusselwerfer. Wenn überhaupt, dann in DK auf Makrelen.

 Nur, von einem selbsternannten "Allrounder" hätte ich doch etwas mehr Toleranz erwartet.


----------



## til (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei keiner anderen Angelart als dem Fliegenfischen hast Du ein direkteres Gefühl von dem, was am Ende der Schnur vorgeht sei es beim Wurf, bei der Führung beim Biss und beim Drill. Ich verstehe es daher überhaupt nicht, wie Du zu der Einschätzung kommst, dies sei beim Spinnfischen besser.



Beim Fliegenfischen hast du eine schwabblige Rute, eine schwere Schnur und ein Köder dessen Gewicht gegen Null tendiert. "Direkt" ist da beim Ködergefühl schonmal garnichts.
Und um den Köder von A nach B zu bringen, also vom Angler zum Fisch, muss er die x fache Strecke zurücklegen. Auch das nenne ich nicht direkt. Und letztlich ist auch das Gefühl beim beim Drill nicht wirklich direkter als beim Spinnfischen, was wiederum der dicken Schnur und der weichen Rute geschuldet sein dürfte. Das Umlenken der Schnur an der Rolle finde ich irgendwie irrelevant. Ich fühle den Fisch ja in der Rute, nicht an der Spule. Zudem habe ich beim Fliegenfischen doch immer den Stress mit der losen Schnur, selbst wenn das Drillgefühl direkter wäre, kann ich mich nicht drauf konzentrieren, weil ich auf die Schnur aufpassen muss. 
Wobei ich echt jedem den Spass gönnen mag, den ihm das Fliegenfischen bereitet. Aber mich hat es enttäuscht, vielleicht gerade wegen dem ganzen Gerede, wie toll es sein soll.#c


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie wirklich in Abrede gestellt , die Effektivität einer Methode ist sehr abhängig von der jeweiligen Situation.
> 
> 
> Auch da will ich niemandem die Methode aufdrängen oder sie gar irgendwie elitär "verklären"...dem einen "passt's", dem anderen nicht...*und das ist gut so!* #6|wavey:
> ...





til schrieb:


> Beim Fliegenfischen hast du eine schwabblige Rute, eine schwere Schnur und ein Köder dessen Gewicht gegen Null tendiert. "Direkt" ist da beim Ködergefühl schonmal garnichts.
> Und um den Köder von A nach B zu bringen, also vom Angler zum Fisch, muss er die x fache Strecke zurücklegen. Auch das nenne ich nicht direkt. Und letztlich ist auch das Gefühl beim beim Drill nicht wirklich direkter als beim Spinnfischen, was wiederum der dicken Schnur und der weichen Rute geschuldet sein dürfte. Das Umlenken der Schnur an der Rolle finde ich irgendwie irrelevant. Ich fühle den Fisch ja in der Rute, nicht an der Spule. Zudem habe ich beim Fliegenfischen doch immer den Stress mit der losen Schnur, selbst wenn das Drillgefühl direkter wäre, kann ich mich nicht drauf konzentrieren, weil ich auf die Schnur aufpassen muss.
> Wobei ich echt jedem den Spass gönnen mag, den ihm das Fliegenfischen bereitet. Aber mich hat es enttäuscht, vielleicht gerade wegen dem ganzen Gerede, wie toll es sein soll.#c




Sorry aber Dein Beitrag spiegelt hier eindrucksvoll wieder, das Du überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, geschweige denn weißt von was du sprichst.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo Til,

man hat beim Fliegenfischen, wie auch beim Spinnfischen, die Rute, die man sich aussucht. Es gibt hier wie dort parabolische, semiparabolische sowie Ruten mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion. Schwabbelig ist, wenn überhaupt die mit der parabolischen Aktion; und zwar bei den Fliegen- wie auch den Spinnruten.
Alle haben unter Umständen ihre Berechtigung. Hinzu kommt noch die persönliche Vorliebe des Anglers.
Das Umlenken der Schnur an der Rolle ist insoweit relevant, dass spätestens hier der direkte Kontakt über die Schnur zum Fisch verlorengeht, danach kommt noch Getriebe etc. An der Kurbel hat man kein Gefühl mehr für die Schnur.
Du fühlst den Fisch ja in der Rute, das ist schon klar, aber der Fliegenfischer fühlt den Fisch eben doppelt; in der Rute und in der Schnurhand und dieser Kontakt ist mit keiner anderen Drillart zu vergleichen. 
Aber es kann ja nicht jedem alles gefallen. Wie gesagt ich gehe ja auch auf Hecht mit der Spinnangel und jedem das seine.
Mir persönlich gefällt zum Beispiel die Fischerei vor Norwegens Küste und in den Fjorden nicht so; und zwar weil man da zuviel fängt- das wird mir dann zu langweilig. (jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich verhauen).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ihr paar FliFis hier im Trööt kommt mir langsam vor, wie eine Großmutter, die ihren Enkeln erklärt, was gut schmeckt. So einer Omma ist es dabei auch ganz egal, ob es ihre Enkel schon würgt, oder nicht. Sie bestimmt was lecker zu sein hat. Hat euch das damals wirklich gefallen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich glaube, bevor sich hier so ein "Spezialisten" in Sachen Nettiquette und Freundlichkeit anfangen an den Hals zu gehen, weise ich auf unsere diesbezüglichen, bei der Registrierung von allen anerkannten, Regeln hin.

Aber wer weiter um Punkte bettelt, darf sich sein, welche zu kriegen..

Zudem gehts hier nicht drum, ob Fliegenfischen toll ist, sondern wers ebenfalls wie der TE NICHT mag.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo Andal,

das mit der Omma finde ich aber leicht daneben.
Ich habe ja geschrieben: jedem das seine.
Auch dass ich auf Hecht mit der Spinnangel gehe und auch gelegentlich einen Ansitzangler mache und für elitär halte ich mich schon überhaupt nicht, das kann ich nämlich selbst nicht leiden.
Nur, von allen Angelarten gefällt mir eben das Fliegenfischen am besten und das Meeresfischen am wengisten.
Jedem das seine eben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich fang mit Fliegenfischen gar nix an. Hab ich zu früheren Vereinszeiten ein paar Mal unter Anleitung probiert, flasht mich überhaupt nicht und bis heute nicht.

Ist mir zu "feinmotorisch" (bin halt eher der Welsspinnen-Schiffsgeschütztyp).


----------



## Breamhunter (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hier mal eine Geschichte aus dem Leben eines Fliegenfischers. Zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kennt es der eine oder andere noch nicht.
Während des Lesens bitte keine flüssige Nahrung aufnehmen :m


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem gehts hier nicht drum, ob Fliegenfischen toll ist, sondern wers ebenfalls wie der TE NICHT mag.



Naja, wer so nen Thread aufmacht und in diesem mehrfach beweist, das er wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte auch mit etwas Gegenwind leben können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Geschichte aus dem Leben eines Fliegenfischers. Zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kennt es der eine oder andere noch nicht.
> Während des Lesens bitte keine flüssige Nahrung aufnehmen :m


#6#6#6
Endgeil, aber auch offtopic, denn eigentlich hats ihm ja gefallen..
Eigentlich..
:q:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Sorry aber Dein Beitrag spiegelt hier eindrucksvoll wieder, das Du überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, geschweige denn weißt von was du sprichst.


|good: Und mehr darf ich nicht sagen, wäre OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Was war daran nicht zu verstehen?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bevor sich hier so ein "Spezialisten" in Sachen Nettiquette und Freundlichkeit anfangen an den Hals zu gehen, weise ich auf unsere diesbezüglichen, bei der Registrierung von allen anerkannten, Regeln hin.
> 
> Aber wer weiter um Punkte bettelt, darf sich sein, welche zu kriegen..


Keine Anzickerei mehr.
Letzte Warnung...........
Danke.........................


----------



## Nuesse (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

ICh habs vor ein paar Jahren auch mal versucht,habs dann aber wieder sein lassen .Macht in Hamburg wenig sinn und hatte zu der Zeit auch kein Auto .

Rute wieder verkauft ,nur die Fussel hab ich behalten ,die bekomm ich auch ohne Peitsche ins Wasser .
|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Nuesse schrieb:


> ICh habs vor ein paar Jahren auch mal versucht,habs dann aber wieder sein lassen .Macht in Hamburg wenig sinn und hatte zu der Zeit auch kein Auto .
> 
> Rute wieder verkauft ,nur die Fussel hab ich behalten ,die bekomm ich auch ohne Peitsche ins Wasser .
> |wavey:




Ach, warum nicht? Einfach mal in der Fußgängerzone ausholen... :m


----------



## Jose (28. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

ich hab 'nen fliegenfischer am rhein gesehen. fand ich anmutig.
ich hab an der Sieg mit der fliege geangelt - nicht sehr anmutig - aber fand ich genial: im fluss stehen und die ufer anwerfen mit abgemessener schnur: sehr schön und erfolgreich auf lauben und döbel, auf forelle & äsche weniger, eigentlich kein wunder, bei 'ner jahreskarte zu 50 DM.

sicher sicher, fliegenfischen muss man können, posenfischen auch, spinnfischen erst recht: grundfischer sind etwas im vorteil.
es ist eine wonne, einem routinierten fliegenfischer zuzuschauen.

find ich aber auch bei einem routinierten spinner mit feinster rute und zb. 0er meppsen am bächlein oder eben auch mit deftigem gerät am rhein.

wohlhabendere fliegenfischer sind da allerdings im vorteil: lauschigste landschaft, sauberstes wasser, excellenter besatz (so excellent, dass fänge oft abgeliefert müssen), kaum angler auf die 0,5 km (?), exklusivst vom exklusiven, jedenfalls kein plebs,  wirklich königliche bedingungen. 
da kommen wir meiner meinung nach auch der allgemeinen lobhudelei näher, der "königsdisziplin".

muttu kohle haben wie könig - um da evtl. sogar dilettantisch fliegenfischen zu können. königsdisziplin eben.

ich find fliegenfischen toll, ist aber nicht mein ding, ebensowenig wie pose und grundblei.

ich erlebe es sehr oft: fliegenfischen & golfen & und uhren sammeln. ("mein haus, mein pool, meine yacht").

aber der fliegenfischer am rhein, der hat mich beeindruckt und gefreut.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo Jose,

gut, das Fliegenfischen ist halt in manchen Kreisen in den letzten zwanzig Jahren etwas "trendy" geworden, mit auch unliebsamen Auswüchsen. Wenn man allein betrachtet was da an Guiding alles angeboten wird. Das sind halt Leute, die mit allen Mitteln den Erfolg wollen, selbst nur Werfen aber eben nicht Fischen können. Die brauchen dann halt jemanden, der ihnen sagt, wo sie ins Wasser gehen sollen, welche Fliege etc. sie nehmen sollen, wo sie Hinwerfen sollen und so weiter; und da wird es schon richtig teuer, denn der Guide will ja auch leben. Aber diese Fliegenfischer verschwinden meist nach ein paar Jahren von selbst wieder.
Ich finde, dass gerade auch das Erkunden eines neuen Gewässers alleine schon einen  Teil der Freude, die man mit dem Fliegenfischen hat ausmacht und ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, an einem mir fremden Gewässer jemals einen Guide zu nehmen (die es in meiner fischereilichen Frühzeit auch nicht gab) und - meine Fische habe ich auch immer gefangen.
Ich fische seit 1962 mit der Fliege damals war man wirklich ein Exot aber keinesfalls elitär.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich muss gottlob keine seitenlangen Abhandlungen schreiben um darzulegen, warum Fliegenfischen nix für einen ist...

Ich bin Bewegungslegastheniker und stehe dazu!

Ich habs 2003 mal in DK ausprobieren wollen- es ist bei dem versuch geblieben. Man kann ruhig auch mal zugeben, dass man zu _______ für etwas ist.


----------



## Tommes63 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

#6





Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin Bewegungslegastheniker und stehe dazu!


Dann bin ich wohl nur der zweit schlechteste.:q Ich denke, trotz ein paar Jahre Spinnfischen, würde ich beim Fusselwerfen eine denkbar schlechte Figur abgeben. Ergo, nix für mich.  Die das können haben meinen Respekt.:m


----------



## fyggi1 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



til schrieb:


> Aber Fliegenfischen hab ich mittlerweile total abgeschrieben und versteh auch nicht, was daran so toll sein soll.



Und ich verstehe nicht, was am Spinnfischen so toll sein soll und fange deshalb meine Fische mit der Fliegenrute !

Gruss


----------



## Purist (28. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht, was am Spinnfischen so toll sein soll



Das ist doch wie Fliegenfischen, nur mit deutlich mehr Ködergewicht und weniger Herumwedelei |kopfkrat

Ich finde Fliegenfischen keineswegs "doof" und werde mich gewiss auch noch einmal damit auseinandersetzen. Elitär ist es doch nur deshalb, weil klassische Fliegeneinsatzgebiete (Salmonidengewässer) stark begrenzt sind, was aber nicht heisst, dass man damit nicht überall auch Rotaugen und Hechten nachstellen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

aufgeräumt...


----------



## dreampike (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hi, 
ich finde Fliegenfischen auch seit 42 Jahren so richtig doof. Und nach der Sonderschule musste ich mir übrigens nicht nur eine, sondern mehrere (neue) Sage One kaufen, alle 4-geteilt, damit sie gut in den Kofferraum meines X5 reinpassen. Schlimm waren und sind aber die vielen Reisen, die ich wegen des doofen Fliegenfischens unternehmen musste. Was zum Teufel hat ein Deutscher auch in Neuseeland, in Island oder in der Karibik zu suchen? Und das Allerdoofste am Fliegenfischen ist, dass ich in 3 Wochen für 10 Tage zum Fliegenfischen auf Hecht in Irland gezwungen bin. Allein die Vorstellung, dass wieder eines der gefürchteten UW-Krokodile in Meterlänge auf meine mühsam gebundene Hechtfliege beisst, läßt mich schaudern. An der Fliegenrute merkt man nämlich, wieviel Kraft die Biester in Wirklichkeit besitzen. Wie sehr sehne ich mich in solchen Momenten nach einer kräftigen steifen Spinnrute, mit der ich auch Kapitale recht schnell herankurbeln kann. Auch das ständige Gewedele mit der Hechtfliegenrute geht mir total auf den Keks. Wie einfach könnte es sein, einfach eine tote Makrele anködern, gemütlich im Stuhl sitzen und abends stinken wie eine Fischfabrik. Herrlich! 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Moin moin, 

Meine fliegenerfahrungen reduzieren sich auf zwei stunden wurfübungen im garten, gefolgt von zwei stunden fischen an einem kleinen bach. 
In den zweiten zwei stunden jedoch hab ich weniger geangelt als mir lieb war, denn im grunde ist es mir nicht wirklich gelungen die fliege sinnvoll zu platzieren...
Das hat mit sicherheit auch mit den bedingungen des baches zu tun, ist recht urtümlich, viele windungen, enger bewuchs etc...
Da ists mit der minispin schon recht anspruchsvoll.

Unterm strich fand ich die technik anfangs nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, den bewegungsablauf hatte ich schnell drauf... Im garten :vik:
Am wasser sah das ganze dann erwartungsgemäss anders aus. Halb so wild, ich habs versucht!

Bei dem versuchs ist es seit dem auch geblieben, mich hat der ehrgeiz einfach nicht gepackt. Ich mag es einfach unglaublich gern meine 2g eigenbau wobbler an meiner 14er mono punkt genau zu schlenzen, dort den wobbler in einer kleinen rinne oder vor einer wurzel durch feinste bewegungen wie ein kleines fischlein wirken zu lassen... das ist es was mich fasziniert! 

beeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich finde, es gibt keine doofe Angelmethode.
 wohl aber doofe Bedingungen für einzelne Angelarten.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo Beeeeeeeeeeep,

ein kleiner, verwachsener Bach ist so ziemlich das Ungeeignetste für die ersten Erfahrungen eines Anfängers im Fliegenfischen, hier haben schon manche Fortgeschrittene Probleme.
Versuchs doch noch einmal an einem größeren Gewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Beeeeeeeeeeep,
> 
> ein kleiner, verwachsener Bach ist so ziemlich das Ungeeignetste für die ersten Erfahrungen eines Anfängers im Fliegenfischen, hier haben schon manche Fortgeschrittene Probleme.
> Versuchs doch noch einmal an einem größeren Gewässer.
> ...



Hi, 
recht hat du! Denn nen echtes urteil kann ich bis jetzt garnicht fällen... Leider wohne ich fliegenfischer unfreundlich. 
Aber ich hab auch schon dran gedacht das einfach mal mit nem urlaub zu verbinden. 
Da wird sich sicher mal die gelegenheit ergeben.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

wo lebt ihr denn alle dass ihr so schlechte erfahrungen mit fliegenfischern habt? 

wenn ich mit meiner von brombeerhecken zerrissenen wathose und meiner 20 jahre alten mückenpeitsche im wasser stehe und es kommt ein spinnfischer vorbei, dann komme ich aus demn wasser und es ergeben sich fast immer interessante gespräche, die nicht selten damit enden dass der spinner ein paar würfe mit der fliegenpeitsche macht.
elitär war gestern. die vermeindliche elite sind doch heute sogar die karpfenangler, die dich nicht mal grüßen wenn du die frolicrute auf einer astgabel liegend am ufer sitzt.
oder die high-end-nippon-tackle-30-dollar-slow-medium-sinking-futshibusi-wobbler fraktion, die nur abfällig auf meinen selbstdegengelten kupferblechblinker herabsieht.

ich spinne gerne. aber max 2 stunden. dann wirds mir langweilig. auch mit fisch. fliegenwerfen könnt ich stundenlang.


----------



## Purist (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich spinne gerne. aber max 2 stunden. dann wirds mir langweilig.



Warum eigentlich? Du hast beim Spinnangeln mehr Ködertypen und viel Wurftechnik gibt es auch zu perfektionieren. Zugegeben, es ist weniger schön, weil die wenigsten Angler das perfektionieren. Die neigen eher dazu Hochpreisiges Gassi zu führen um dann doch nur "voll durchzuziehen".
Ich sehe da eher die Angelmethoden mit den jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen. Flugangelei hat Vorteile, das Spinnfischen aber auch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

das kann ich dir nicht mal sagen. früher hab ich gerne stundenlang wobbler geworfen.
vielleicht weil ich mich beim fliegenwerfen immer noch konzentrieren muss, beim spinnen ist das in fleisch und blut.
Fliegenwerfen macht mir spass. ein perfekter wurf erfreut mich auch dann wenn er keinen fisch bringt. 
Beim spinnen (spinnen ist für mich synonym für wobbler, gufi, blech, ...)  macht mir nur das Köderführen spass, das werfen selbst ist routine.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Du hast beim Spinnangeln mehr Ködertypen und viel Wurftechnik gibt es auch zu perfektionieren. Zugegeben, es ist weniger schön, weil die wenigsten Angler das perfektionieren. Die neigen eher dazu Hochpreisiges Gassi zu führen um dann doch nur "voll durchzuziehen".
> Ich sehe da eher die Angelmethoden mit den jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen. Flugangelei hat Vorteile, das Spinnfischen aber auch.



Schön geschrieben! Insbesondere wurftechniken werden beim spinnen häufig unterschätzt. Am bach gehts eben häufig darum aus wenig körperschonender haltung genau einen wurf zu haben, der muss dann auch noch in 8 m entfernung einen ca 50cm2 grossen bereich treffen. Blöd nur das da ein baum gerademal in einem meter höhe über der wasseroberfläche liegt und seine noch belaubten blätter im wind den wurf"kanal" einschränken. 
Genau solche situationen machen für mich das bachspinnen aus! 
Der grosse vorteil ist zudem, das man in der regel seine köder aus dem gestrüp bekommt, zumeist zwar auf kosten der stelle, aber die sucht man winfach später wieder auf!
So, schluss jetzt vom schwärmen, sonst wirds noch zu sehr OT


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

klar Fliegenfischen ist doof und nicht nur das es ist deprimierend .Wenn ich mich mal in ein Salmonidenrevier
 wage irgend wie schäme ich mich mit meinen Stiefeln bei 
 30 Grad im Schatten im gut knietiefem Wasser zu stehen
 :c wo doch alle anderen Petrijünger so tolle Neopren-
 wathosen an haben und dann erst meine 30 € Rolle 
 damit fühle ich mich wie ne Lady in ´ner Nobeldisco
 mit ner Handtasche wo nicht groß Gutschi Lutschi-Kakafutschi
 oder so was drauf steht .:q
 also Fliegenfischen ist doof #6
 aber wenn ich die Sache so genau überlege  dann ist 
 die ganze Angelei doof :q


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



thanatos schrieb:


> .Wenn ich mich mal in ein Salmonidenrevier
> wage irgend wie schäme ich mich mit meinen Stiefeln bei
> 30 Grad im Schatten im gut knietiefem Wasser zu stehen
> :c wo doch alle anderen Petrijünger so tolle Neopren-
> wathosen an haben



Zeig mir mal den Fliegenfischer der bei 30 Grad im Schatten im "Salmonidenrevier" ne "tolle" NEOPRENwathose trägt...


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

@thanatos.... jede Angeltechnik hat für den einen oder anderen seine speziellen Reize.
Was du hier allerdings führst, ist eine peinliche Neiddiskussion. Bei einigen meiner Spinnangelkollegen muss es ja auch unbedingt eine Stella sein oder eine xy-Rute für 500 Euro +x sein. Ob sie jetzt damit mehr oder die größeren Fische fangen stelle ich mal dahin, aber es ist jedem sein eigenes Vergnügen. Ist übrigens in vielen Sportarten so.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Wieviele Fliegen muß ich fischen um davon satt zu werden?


----------



## Flugbootpilot (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Unser Verein veranstaltete jedes Jahr ein "Frauenfischen". Das fand ich gut.


----------



## til (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Da hab ich ja eine richtige Lawine losgetreten. Ich danke euch insbesondere auch für die humoristischen und philosphischen Beiträge. Offenbar bin ich wirklich nicht der einzige, der zwar Fliegenfischen probiert hat und es (ein bisschen) kann, dem es aber trotzdem nicht wirklich zusagt. Die Gründe sind ja im Prinzip egal. Ich denke vom Werfen her ist das Fliegenfischen schon am schwierigsten für den Einsteiger. Ansonsten glaube ich aber, dass bei jeder Angelart die Komplexität fast beliebig gesteigert werden kann, wenn man das denn will. Komplexität und Schwierigkeitsgrad sind aber per se keine Qualitätsmerkmale einer Angelmethode. Es soll ja Spass machen, und was einem Spass macht ist halt individuell unterschiedlich. Der eine bindet gerne Fliegen, der andere mischt gerne sein Grundfutter. Andere kaufen beides lieber im Laden.  So what?


----------



## Andal (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Right said Fred! Amen!!! |wavey:


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

@ Go Fly Fishing-gesehen erlebt an der Saale bei 
 Ziegenrück ,dabei ist der gute Mann kaum zum angeln gekommen weil er erstmal jeden den er nicht kannte
 kontrollieren mußte #6
 @ Hirschkäfer wenn ich geschrieben hätte wie ich Fliegenfischen finde wäre ich OT :q

 genau wie ihr beiden humorlosen (denkt euch was):q
                         :m


----------



## dosenelch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Super Thema. 
Ich bleibe auch lieber bei der "normalen" Angelei. Hatte mal die Gelegenheit, es auszuprobieren und hätte mit dem Gewurschtel aus loser Schnur samt Rute fast den kuriosesten Suizid seit Menschengedenken hingelegt. Die Lacher am Teich hatte ich jedenfalls auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

wir haben hier leider nicht so wirklich passende Gewässer. Ich würde gerne waten, macht hier aber keinen Sinn... zu tief, zu schlammig, zu viele Bäume/Gestrüpp etc. Schade, sonst würde ich wieder damit anfangen. 

Am Wiesenbach am Ufer entlang zu gehen geht gar nicht! Ich hab eine Phobie gegen Zecken #t


----------



## til (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Also Waten tu ich ja auch fürs Leben gerne, einfach ohne Fliegenrute. Insofern ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Am Wiesenbach am Ufer entlang zu gehen geht gar nicht! Ich hab eine Phobie gegen Zecken #t



Na dann rein in die Wathose. Wo kein Wasser eindringt, kommen auch keine Zecken durch... :q Ich glaube, gegen die Biester bin ich schon immun.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Moin moin , 

Fliegen schmeißen und Blech werfen sowieso find ich doof da laaaaaaaaaangweilig. Kann dem garnix abgewinnen. Sicher nicht zuletzt daher da ich wahrscheinlich eher mit der Schnur nen Teppich flechten würde als sie unfallfrei auf bzw. ins Wasser zu werfen.

Aber auch ich hatte mein "Aha Erlebnis"..... Vor einigen Jahren , ich saß schon 3 Tage mit meinen Karpfenangeln erfolglos am Teich - da kam doch solch Fliegenheini im feinen Zwirn samt Bellyboat bei mir an die Stelle und wollte von dort aus mit der Fliege auf Hecht .... Kurz überlegt ob ich ihm erst mit dem Messer die Luft aus seinem Reifen ablasse und ihm dann nen Knoten in seine Fliegenpeitsche mache erinnerte ich doch lieber an meine gute Kinderstube und wartet was passiert..... schließlich hatte er höflich gefragt und da kann ich ja nicht so einfach mit dem Messer usw.. 

Nun ja , während er sein Geraffel zusammen baute kamen wir ins Gespräch , schnell waren meine Vorurteile verschwunden und da ich das Gewässer sehr gut kenne gab es dann auch noch Tipps wo die Hechte gerade stehen ( hatte die allabentlich rauben gesehen).
Dann ging alles sehr schnell - kaum war er nen paar Meter gepaddelt - hatte wenige male geworfen - stieg schon ne feiste Hechtdame kurz unterm Meter auf seine Fliege ein. Da war sein Angeltag gelaufen. Überglücklich watschelte er wieder zu meiner Stelle zurück - stiegt aus seinem Gummikostüm und holte 2 Buddeln Bier.........
Die kaum angesetzt rennt meine mittlere Rute los - der Fisch zog ohne anzuhalten los - der Bissanzeiger schrie sich die Batterie außem Leib und ich konnte einen schönen geschuppten Mittzwanzieger auf die Matte legen... Nun waren es 2 Angler die Glücklich am Teich saßen....

Fazit: 
Fliegenangeln finde ich immer noch doof - habe jedoch großen Respekt vor dem Können dieser Leute und wenn die Typen dann auch noch mit Bodenhaftung versehen sind ..... DANN zieh ich gern den Hut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

klasse Geschichte..


----------



## Meterjäger (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Fliegenfischen ist total toll.
Spinnrute und Westin Monster Fly.


----------



## wusel345 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal das Vergnügen einem Fliegenfischer in der Isar zuzusehen. Er stand mit Wathose im Fluß und warf gekonnt die Fliege. Für mich drückt dieser Sport eine Ästetik aus, die es sonst beim Angeln nicht gibt. Dieses perfekte Auswerfen der Schnur, die er in großen Bögen durch die Luft segeln lässt und trotzdem den Köder da plaziert, wo er hin soll sowie die Ruhe, die ein Fliegenfischer ausstrahlt. 
Kein Gequatsche beim Angeln, keine "nervenden Kollegen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die auf ein Bierchen vorbei kommen. :q

Es mag nicht die Krone des Angelns sein, aber es hat was. Für mich etwas faszinierendes.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Anmutig .:l
Fliegenfischen ist einfach eine Augenweide wenn man es kann.

Versucht hab ich das auch mal vor Jahren aber irgendwie stimmte bei mir der Bewegungsablauf nicht.
Bei der Vorwärtsbewegung gab es immer einen mehr oder weniger starken Peitschenknall und die Fliege lößte sich in wohlgefallen auf.
Seitdem belasse ich es beim zuschauen .


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Nicht aufgeben, weiter machen. Aller Anfang ist nicht leicht, aber wenn man erst mal den Bogen raus hat, will man es nicht mehr missen.

Im Netz gibt es viele hilfreiche Videos, bei denen man sich diverse Wurftechniken anschauen kann. Diese kann man dann auf der Wiese üben und das gelernte dann am Wasser ausprobieren.

Am besten ist es aber wenn man jemanden kennt, der es selbst schon kann und der es einem beibringen kann.

Eine gute Hilfe ist es auch, sich selbst beim Wurf zu filmen. Da sieht man sofort welche Fehler man macht und kann diese dann gezielt abstellen.

Lernbar ist alles, nurdarf man nicht gleich beim ersten Mißerfolg die Flinte ins Korn werfen.


Frag mal in Deinem Umfeld ob es da nicht vielleicht einen Fliegenfischerstammtisch gibt. Dort wird man Dir gerne weiter helfen.

Viel Erfolg 

ZH


----------



## Brachsenfan (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Genau, nur nicht aufgeben.
 Fliegenfischen macht dann echt viel Spaß und der Drill, wenn man die Schnur zwischen den Fingern hat und der Fisch Gas gibt, ist einfach saugeil!
 Da ist dann auch egal, welcher Fisch es ist oder wie groß er is.
 Macht einfach nur riesig Spaß, ob mit Wathose/-stiefeln im Wasser oder auch vom Ufer aus, ob an Fluss, Bach, See, Teich oder FoPu, Fliegenfischen macht mit ein wenig Übung echt richtig Spaß!
 Erstrecht, wenn man mit selbst gebundenen Fliegen Erfolg hat!

 Also, nicht aufgeben! Ihr schafft das! 
 Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Übung macht den Meister"

 In diesem Sinne

 Petri Heil allen Muckenpeitschern!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## til (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Aber wie gesagt, und darum ging es hier: Es macht nicht jedem Spass.
Also wenn es dir keinen Spass macht: macht nichts, es gibt andere Arten zu Angeln, die genauso Spass machen können und dir vielleicht mehr zusagen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Beeeeeeeeeeep schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Meine fliegenerfahrungen reduzieren sich auf zwei stunden wurfübungen im garten, gefolgt von zwei stunden fischen an einem kleinen bach.
> In den zweiten zwei stunden jedoch hab ich weniger geangelt als mir lieb war, denn im grunde ist es mir nicht wirklich gelungen die fliege sinnvoll zu platzieren...
> ...




Hallo, 

hier ein traumhaftes Video zum "Indianer"-Fliegenfischen am verwachsenen Mini-Bächlein.  #6Es geht, und wie! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ9iUaEF_rQ

Petri
Simon


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



til schrieb:


> Beim Fliegenfischen hast du eine schwabblige Rute, eine schwere Schnur und ein Köder dessen Gewicht gegen Null tendiert. "Direkt" ist da beim Ködergefühl schonmal garnichts.
> Und um den Köder von A nach B zu bringen, also vom Angler zum Fisch, muss er die x fache Strecke zurücklegen. Auch das nenne ich nicht direkt. Und letztlich ist auch das Gefühl beim beim Drill nicht wirklich direkter als beim Spinnfischen, was wiederum der dicken Schnur und der weichen Rute geschuldet sein dürfte. Das Umlenken der Schnur an der Rolle finde ich irgendwie irrelevant. Ich fühle den Fisch ja in der Rute, nicht an der Spule. Zudem habe ich beim Fliegenfischen doch immer den Stress mit der losen Schnur, selbst wenn das Drillgefühl direkter wäre, kann ich mich nicht drauf konzentrieren, weil ich auf die Schnur aufpassen muss.
> Wobei ich echt jedem den Spass gönnen mag, den ihm das Fliegenfischen bereitet. Aber mich hat es enttäuscht, vielleicht gerade wegen dem ganzen Gerede, wie toll es sein soll.#c



Zur richtigen Stunde und mit dem richtigen Köder gibt es keine Methode, die mehr Fische fängt als die Fliege. Und auch die oft scheuen Großforellen lassen sich damit am ehesten überlisten. 
Zum Thema Drill kann man sich erst ein Urteil erlauben, wenn eine zweipfündige Regenbognerin an einem mittleren, gut bewachsenen Bach den Köder genommen hat. Den Tanz vergisst man nicht. 
Kondition braucht man auch nicht. Wer nach vier Stunden Fliegenfischen an kleinen und mittleren Bächen platt ist, hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht. Spinnfischen schlaucht da wesentlich mehr. 
Es ist selten, dass man den Köder hier weiter als 6-8 Meter werfen muss. Dazu reichen drei bis vier Schwünge, je nach Platz auch zwei. Außerdem läuft man auch nicht wild mit der Rute wedelnd das Ufer auf und ab. Man sucht sich zu befischende Spots, nähert sich vorsichtig, verweilt erst mal ein paar Minuten und beobachtet ob, wo, und welche Fische steigen. Einen so ausgemachten guten Fisch gezielt anzuwerfen und dann auch zu fangen, gibt schon ein besonderes Erfolgserlebnis.

Entscheidend, ob einem das Fliegenfischen Spass macht, ist der Erfolg. Den muss man sich Anfangs etwas schwerer erkämpfen, als bei anderen Angelarten, aber dann......


----------



## Andal (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

So richtig doof wäre es, wenn alle alles nur machen, weil man es macht und mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung behaupten, dass es gar nicht doof ist. Einfach der Individualität etwas Raum lassen. Jeder soll bitte tun und lassen, was er will, so lange er keinem anderen auf die Füße tritt.

Und bitte nicht missionieren. Das ist nicht nur doof, sondern auch ungemein lästig!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Andal schrieb:


> Jeder soll bitte tun und lassen, was er will, so lange er keinem anderen auf die Füße tritt.
> *Und bitte nicht missionieren. Das ist nicht nur doof, sondern auch ungemein lästig!*


#6|good:#6


----------



## Purist (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist selten, dass man den Köder hier weiter als 6-8 Meter werfen muss....
> 
> Man sucht sich zu befischende Spots, nähert sich vorsichtig, verweilt erst mal ein paar Minuten und beobachtet ob, wo, und welche Fische steigen.
> 
> Einen so ausgemachten guten Fisch gezielt anzuwerfen und dann auch zu fangen, gibt schon ein besonderes Erfolgserlebnis.



Das kannst du alles auch beim Spinnfischen haben...
inklusive der spannenden Drills, wenn du mit einer Ultraleichtrute Kapitale Hechte oder Zander drillen musst. 

Wie schon einmal erwähnt: Es machen aber nur noch erstaunlich wenige Spinnfischer so. Gerade das heranschleichen, behutsame Werfen und Köder sanft abbremsen, sehe ich bei Kollegen so gut wie nie. Dabei ist all das fangentscheidend. 
Da werden heute Polarisationsbrillen aufgesetzt um die 20cm Gummifische mit Fotodekor gen Horizont zu katapultieren, obwohl die Hechte direkt am Ufer stehen. 

Fliegenfischen ist für mich eine Ködersache, der macht den Unterschied aus und rechtfertigt die Angelmethode, mit all ihrer notwendigen Werfkunst und dem speziellen Gerät.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Purist schrieb:


> Gerade das heranschleichen, behutsame Werfen und Köder sanft abbremsen, sehe ich bei Kollegen so gut wie nie. Dabei ist all das fangentscheidend.


Genau dieses "Indianer-Angeln" ist das tolle & spannende an Klein- und Kleinst-Gewässern #6 und betreibe ich auch sehr gerne und die Entscheidung für Fliege oder "Blech" ist dann für mich nur noch eine Detailfrage, die ich nach den äusseren Umständen (Wasserstand, Wind, etc) entscheide.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Purist schrieb:


> Das kannst du alles auch beim Spinnfischen haben...
> inklusive der spannenden Drills, wenn du mit einer Ultraleichtrute Kapitale Hechte oder Zander drillen musst.
> 
> Wie schon einmal erwähnt: Es machen aber nur noch erstaunlich wenige Spinnfischer so. Gerade das heranschleichen, behutsame Werfen und Köder sanft abbremsen, sehe ich bei Kollegen so gut wie nie. Dabei ist all das fangentscheidend.
> ...




Das habe ich auch beim Spinnfischen. Ob Spinn- oder Fliegenrute entscheide ich nach Tageszeit und Wetter. Die Fliege nehme ich nur, wenn die Umstände Erfolg versprechen.

Dein letzter Absatz bringt es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

@GoFlyFishing
Geiles Video! Da muss man´s aber schon echt gut beherrschen!


----------



## thanatos (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Die meisten Beiträge sind ja zum Glück so richtig daneben
 wenn ich´s auch nicht besonders gut kann wenn ich´s
 gemacht habe ,es waren doch  mit die schönsten 
 Angeltage .
 Genauso könnte man behaupten das jede Angelart doof ist
 aber als Allrounder gefällt mir eigentlich alles was einen
 Fisch auf die Schuppen legt (natürlich keine Granaten):q
 Auf keinen Fall aber ist ein Fliegenfischer elitärer als ein
 Plötzenstipper.#6

 Petri Heil und schöne Ostern


----------



## spezi.aale (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hay, *

klar das video hat schon was, ich werde mich demnächst auf sbirolino + fliege beschäftigen. 
Aber so durch die Gegend peitschen, finde ich klasse! :l

Frohe Ostern euch allen, und das ihr mir ja die Oster Eier findet am Wasser. 
Tight lines, euer spezi.aale


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen eines Casting-Genies.

Es ist einfach nur schön, diesem Fliegenfischer zuzusehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrQDB5zYJKw&

Ob es ähnliche Videos auch von Spinnfischern gibt?


----------



## Andal (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Alles wunderbar. Trotzdem mag *ich es für mich* nicht machen, weil *es mir keinen Spaß* macht. 

Deswegen ist Fliegenfischen aber nicht doof. Doof ist vielleicht der Titel dieses Themas; sehr unglücklich, b.z.w. bewußt provokant gewählt. 

Daran ändert aber kein "Werbefilm" der Welt etwas.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



> Ob es ähnliche Videos auch von Spinnfischern gibt?


Aber natürlich!
Eine gewisse Ästhetik ist dem Gewedel ja nicht abzusprechen, vor allem in vorteilhafter slow motion.
Die Aufgabenstellung, nämlich den Köder unter die überhängenden Bäume zu kriegen, lässt sich selbstverständlich auch mit der Spinne lösen. Wie ich meine, ähnlich ästhetisch, nur nicht so umständlich!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOPhLJHF1u4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oV8BCp_6MA

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Kuhpeitschen ist schon igendwie doof. 
Hab ich als kleiner Junge die Kühe mit über die Koppel gejagt ...

*Fliegenfischen* ist arg ungenau, es gibt viel mehr als ...
das Wäscheleinenpeitschen,  das Fly Line Casting ?
Wie heißt das eigentlich genau im Gegensatz zu den anderen Fliegenfischereiarten?

Elegant?
Eine Windfischen mit langer Rute und aufgedippter wirklich fliegender Fliege ist mindestens eleganter - und erfolgreicher.

Ein Trotten oder Floaten mit der langen dreiteiligen, am Haken Natürköder Fliege oder Grashüpfer, ist vor allem smarter und unauffälliger - und erfolgreicher.

Der Sbirolino/Bombardafischer kommt dahin, wo keine Fliegenleine hinreicht und kurbelt entspannt seine Fische ein.

und das ist längst nicht alles an Varianten der *Fliegenfischen-Methoden* ...

Was das Wäscheleinenpeitschen alias Fly Line Casting wirklich aus angeltechnischer Sicht interessant macht,
ist das anwerfen eines steigenden oder stehenden Fisches, gut zu sehen als Anwerfen zur gegenüber liegenden Uferkante in dem Video.
Man kann (wenn man kann) auf Reichweiten von 20m einen kleinen bis kleinsten Köder präsentieren. Das ist klasse!

Was das Wäscheleinenpeitschen alias Fly Line Casting wirklich aus sportlicher Sicht interessant macht,
sind Bewegungsübungen und Seilleinen-Aerobik, an frischer Luft und ausdauernd über Stunden.
Für Sesselpupser und Couchpotatoes genau das richtige.

Was das Wäscheleinenpeitschen alias Fly Line Casting wirklich aus romatischer Sicht interessant macht,
ist das Verwenden ziemlich primitiven und altertümlichen Gerätes. Gerne Bambusruten, gesplisste Bambusruten, uralte Ruten, hat alles seinen festen Platz.
Händisch eingestript (ohne Rolle) wird ja schon mal, also haptisch das alte Fischen rein per Leine.
Wer das so richtig auskosten will , dann aber bitte mit Wickelrahmen anstelle Fliegenrolle, das ist schon wieder viel zu viel Hitech. :m
(gibt ein geniales Drillvideo zu)

Was echte Limits und Einschränkungen des Wäscheleinenpeitschen alias Fly Line Casting sind:

- Platzbedarf und Freiraumbedarf, Raumbedarf nach hinten, mitten unter oder begrenzt von Büschen wird das nichts. Busch und Baum steht aber quasi an allen interessanten Fischplätzen am Ufer.

- Man ist quasi sogar erst gut dran, wenn man im Wasser waten kann und die Leine frei rumliegen kann (Watnotwendigkeit). Steilufer, Felsenufer oder Sumpf sind da schon mal außen vor. Im hohen Gras ist das auch schon nicht mehr so lustig. Zu dem vor dem Bauch geschnallten "Wäschekorb" oder "Harz-4-Tritt" sag ich jetzt mal gar nichts weiter.

- Man braucht recht lange an Wurfvorbreitung. Verglichen zu einer Spinrute mit Köder und Zeigefinger im Anschlag sind das für den wandernd suchenden entscheidende Sekunden, wo ein wandernder Fisch schon wieder weiter ist.

Von daher passt das eine Verfahren längst nicht immer.


----------



## Andal (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



> Wer das so richtig auskosten will , dann aber bitte mit Wickelrahmen anstelle Fliegenrolle, das ist schon wieder viel zu viel Hitech.
> (gibt ein geniales Drillvideo zu)



Suchbegriff: *peche au cadre*


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



> (gibt ein geniales Drillvideo zu) 			 		 	 	 Suchbegriff: *peche au cadre*



Ich habs gefunden, danke Andal!
Sowas haben meine alten Augen noch nicht gesehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai8eR-QqlZM

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Krasse Fremdenlegionsaction - Fisch drillt Angler |supergri


----------



## GoFlyFishing (5. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oV8BCp_6MA



Hallo Jürgen, 

schönes Spinnfischer Casting Video! Echt super. 

Grüße,
Simon

PS: Hier noch was ganz anderes. Glauben ja viele auch nicht, dass das gemacht wird, bzw. überhaupt geht. Fliegenfischen auf Wels: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BkSXfQCUXM


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

@GoFlyFishing
 Fliegenfischen geht auf so ziemlich jede Fischart!


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Gestern war ich nun das erste mal mit der Fliege unterwegs. Also zunächstmal wird das ohne praktische Anleitung nix. Da hilft nur üben, üben üben... Das hab ich dann auch ein paar Stunden gemacht - und es wurde immer besser. Also genial ist ja mal, dass man pefekt an Stellen fischen kann, die Flachwasser mit Kiesuntergrund haben, oder in starker Strömumg. Da hast du mit nem Spinner kaum eine Chance. Ständige Hänger im Kies gehören der Vergangenheit an. Auch kommt man nahezu perfekt unter Büsche und Bäume. Da wo ich mit der Spinne zig Mepps in die Äste vesenkt habe, war mein Verlust bei genau einer Nymphe - aber nur, weil das Vorfach wohl durch ne scharfe Kante gebrochen war. Nun ja. Ergebnis des gestrigen Tages: 10 untermaßige Forellen und Äschen, eine 43er! Äsche (die aber wieder baden gehen musste - Schonzeit). Das ist schon cool, wenn die zarte Fliegenrute sich fast bis zum Bersten biegt! Fazit des ganzen: Ich werde jetzt immer beides im Auto haben. #6


----------



## fluefiske (17. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Erfolg,so einen Einstieg hat nicht Jeder #6#6.
Hast auch gleich die Vorteile des Fliegenfischens erkannt und ja ---üben,üben, üben .
*So doof kann Fliegenfischen sein *:q.

Gruß Erich


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

:m siehste Fliegen fischen ist doof-wer´s einmal erfolgreich probiert den läßt es nicht mehr los.
 Noch mehr Angelkram kaufen und mit schleppen 
 na denn Petri Heil  #6


----------



## GoFlyFishing (17. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Gestern war ich nun das erste mal mit der Fliege unterwegs. Also zunächstmal wird das ohne praktische Anleitung nix. Da hilft nur üben, üben üben... Das hab ich dann auch ein paar Stunden gemacht - und es wurde immer besser. Also genial ist ja mal, dass man pefekt an Stellen fischen kann, die Flachwasser mit Kiesuntergrund haben, oder in starker Strömumg. Da hast du mit nem Spinner kaum eine Chance. Ständige Hänger im Kies gehören der Vergangenheit an. Auch kommt man nahezu perfekt unter Büsche und Bäume. Da wo ich mit der Spinne zig Mepps in die Äste vesenkt habe, war mein Verlust bei genau einer Nymphe - aber nur, weil das Vorfach wohl durch ne scharfe Kante gebrochen war. Nun ja. Ergebnis des gestrigen Tages: 10 untermaßige Forellen und Äschen, eine 43er! Äsche (die aber wieder baden gehen musste - Schonzeit). Das ist schon cool, wenn die zarte Fliegenrute sich fast bis zum Bersten biegt! Fazit des ganzen: Ich werde jetzt immer beides im Auto haben. #6



Liest sich gut! Super Tipp, den ich immer zum Einstieg gebe, ist das Buch "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber (ca. 15 €). Alles anschaulich und bebildert, Tipps zur Wurftechnik, Gerätezusammenstellung, Taktik am Wasser, komplizierte Fließverhältnisse (Wildwasser, Kehrwasser, Gegenläufige Strömungen, auch das Fliegenfischen am See, auch auf Friedfische usw.), Trickwürfe, und ein ABC der Köder: Trockene, Nymphe, Streamer, wie und wann fischt man was am besten, was ahmt der Köder nach, usw... 

Hilft dem Einsteiger wie dem Erfahrenen!

Petri
Simon


----------



## GoFlyFishing (17. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



thanatos schrieb:


> :m siehste Fliegen fischen ist doof-wer´s einmal erfolgreich probiert den läßt es nicht mehr los.
> Noch mehr Angelkram kaufen und mit schleppen
> na denn Petri Heil  #6



Hallo generell hast du recht, hat Suchtpotenzial, kann teuer werden, wie jede "Sucht" ! Kann aber auch weit günstiger sein als manch andere Angelarten, wenn man mit Bedacht einkauft.

Andererseits, was das Mit-Schleppen von Dingen betrifft: Du brauchst zum Fliegenfischen nichts als EINE einzige Fliegenweste, mit Ködern (Fliegendose), Vorfächern, Schnur, evtl. Ersatzrolle und Werkzeug. Du trägst alles am Körper, immer, und du brauchst wenn du angeln gehst nur deine Weste, in der immer alles ist, mitnehmen, und deine Rute. Selbst Kescher und Messer hängt an Ösen der Weste!
Keine Koffer, nichts zum Anfüttern, kein schweres Blinker-Set usw... Leichter und flexibler gehts nicht!


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

 hab es mehr auf die Urlaubsreise bezogen 
 lasse ein Teil zu Hause und genau das könntest du grad 
 dort gebrauchen 
 ich habe ein mal meine Fliegenangel nicht mit nach Norwegen
 mit genommen und prommt hätte ich ein top Gewässer mit Forellen und Lachsen für 10,-€ / Tag befischen können :c
 200 m hinter meiner Unterkunft.


----------



## spin-paule (18. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Andererseits....
> ...Selbst Kescher und Messer hängt an Ösen der Weste!
> Keine Koffer, nichts zum Anfüttern, kein schweres Blinker-Set usw... Leichter und flexibler gehts nicht!



Das Anlegen der Wathose und das Schnüren der Watschuhe ist in der Vorbereitung derzeit meine größte Herausforderung. Alles Andere ist automatisch am Mann. Guter Aspekt!

Das einzig "Doofe" bei mir am Fluss ist die permanente Köderführung und Bisserkennung, die höchste Konzentration und das ständige Menden einiges an Ausdauer verlangt. Doch wenn nach einiger Mühe ein fetter Fisch einsteigt, dann ist für mich Fliegenfischen alles andere als doof 

In diesem Sinne
TL Paul


----------



## Andal (18. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Das ist aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Das kann ich bein Treibangeln mit der Pose (deutsch), Zapfenfischen (schweizerisch) und Trotting (englisch) ebenso darstellen. 

Die Frage ist aber immer noch nicht, wer was wie machen kann, sondern was wem Spaß macht, was wem schmeckt. Und das lässt sich nun mal auch mit den blumigsten Schilderungen nicht ändern, weil es völlig wertfrei im Raum steht. - Werbung zwecklos, da am Thema vorbei.


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo generell hast du recht, hat Suchtpotenzial, kann teuer werden, wie jede "Sucht" ! Kann aber auch weit günstiger sein als manch andere Angelarten, wenn man mit Bedacht einkauft.
> 
> Andererseits, was das Mit-Schleppen von Dingen betrifft: Du brauchst zum Fliegenfischen nichts als EINE einzige Fliegenweste, mit Ködern (Fliegendose), Vorfächern, Schnur, evtl. Ersatzrolle und Werkzeug. Du trägst alles am Körper, immer, und du brauchst wenn du angeln gehst nur deine Weste, in der immer alles ist, mitnehmen, und deine Rute. Selbst Kescher und Messer hängt an Ösen der Weste!
> Keine Koffer, nichts zum Anfüttern, kein schweres Blinker-Set usw... Leichter und flexibler gehts nicht!



Da ich ja außerdem hin und wieder mit Blech auf Forelle angle, passen die paar Spinner auch noch in die Weste. 2 Ruten im Auto (eine Spinnrute, eine Fliegenrute), Watsachen - auch bei unseren zugewachsenen Flüßchen extrem praktisch zum Spinnangeln, Kescher, Weste wo ALLES verstaut ist.....fertig! #6 Ich freue mich schon auf die ganzen Äschen mit der Fliege. Das macht einen heiden spaß wenn so ein Brocken an der Leine hängt. Und dieses Jahr gibt es endlich wieder so viele, dass sie gestern sogar völlig unbeeindruckt um meine Füße geschwommen sind.


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Das hier beschriebene Blinkern mit der Fliegenrute ist aber nicht das was Fliegenfischen aus macht.

Dann mal weiter mit:
- rüber werfen
- rum- / abtreiben lassen
- einziehen

=> ich darf jetzt auch am Fly Only Gewässer Blinkern / Posenangeln.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (18. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ist doof*

Hallo Gonefishing, 

es geht hier nirgends um "Blinkern mit der Fliegenrute". Du hast da defintiv was falsch verstanden. 

Petri
Simon


----------

